# Finally succeeded making an omelette wrap



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

Managed to make a successful omlette wrap for lunch.  Got a new frying pan, so they don't stick, which was my previous problem.  Filled with ham salad.  Lovely.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Managed to make a successful omlette wrap for lunch.  Got a new frying pan, so they don't stick, which was my previous problem.  Filled with ham salad.  Lovely.




That sounds fantastic. I think I might have a little punt at that myself at some point


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

I used just 1 egg so it was thin like a traditional wrap. Also added some ground linseed to give it texture.


----------



## Owen (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I used just 1 egg so it was thin like a traditional wrap. Also added some ground linseed to give it texture.


Can you describe the process, pretty please.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

Really simple, really.  Crack egg into a bowl or jug.  Add salt & pepper to season & ground linseeds (optional, probably) & whisk well.  Melt a little butter in a smallish frying pan & pour in egg, tilt pan so it spreads to the edges & cook like a regular omelette.  Flip carefully, making sure it doesn't break.  Once cooked, place on kitchen paper to absorb some of the moisture.  I had mine cold & added ham & salad.  They seem stronger when cooled down.


----------



## Marsbar63 (Sep 17, 2016)

A cold omelette. Never even crossed my mind. Love omelettes.
Thanks for that Mark.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2016)

It never crossed my mind either, until I tried one in Tesco.


----------



## Marsbar63 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> It never crossed my mind either, until I tried one in Tesco.


Was it supposed to be cold? Or was it fresh from the cafe?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2016)

Yes, it was meant to be cold. They are in the sandwich fridge.


----------



## Sarahjo (Oct 5, 2016)

that sounds like a good idea, I think I'll be giving that a try for lunch tomorrow!!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 15, 2016)

Just tried this Mark, filled with turkey rashers, mushroom and onion. Mmmm delicious. Might get up 10 min early on a work day and make one for lunch but by ham or something easy to fill


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 15, 2016)

Tasty filling there, Carol.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 15, 2016)

Funnily enough hubbys going to make me one to take to work this afternoon. I'm having it filled with ham salad. Excited about it already


----------



## Carolg (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost can't believe it. BG went from 9.0 to 7.0 an hour after omelette and now down to 6.0 at just under 2 hours. Maybe helped by clinging to the window frames, perched on top of 5 foot ladders changing curtains- especially scary when scared of heights.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 15, 2016)

I wanted to be a TV aerial installer when I was younger.  Then realised I was scared of heights.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I wanted to be a TV aerial installer when I was younger.  Then realised I was scared of heights.


In my day young lads wanted to be train drivers or astronauts!


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 15, 2016)

Carolg said:


> especially scary when scared of heights


Strangely enough, despite being just a bit more than apprehensive about heights, I have Rock Climbed & Skydived & have no problem getting of roofs but am in total fear when a foot or two from the edge....


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> In my day young lads wanted to be train drivers or astronauts!


Aged 10, all the boys in my class wanted to be professional footballers. The fact it was 1966 may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> Aged 10, all the boys in my class wanted to be professional footballers. The fact it was 1966 may have had something to do with it.


So, did any of them succeed in their ambition, and subsequently fail to win the Cup for us ever again?  I actually wanted to be an author! I started writing my first book aged 8, along the lines of Blyton's 'Famous Five'/'Secret Seven'


----------



## Owen (Oct 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> So, did any of them succeed in their ambition, and subsequently fail to win the Cup for us ever again?  I actually wanted to be an author! I started writing my first book aged 8, along the lines of Blyton's 'Famous Five'/'Secret Seven'


Go on admit, you are the real author of Fifty Shades


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2016)

Owen said:


> Go on admit, you are the real author of Fifty Shades


Source of inspiration, rather than author...


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> So, did any of them succeed in their ambition, and subsequently fail to win the Cup for us ever again?  I actually wanted to be an author! I started writing my first book aged 8, along the lines of Blyton's 'Famous Five'/'Secret Seven'


Never heard of any of them, but I can still remember what the flag of Portugal looks like, because that's what I was assigned to draw in the class project we did! ( s'not fair, Portuguese flag is really complicated!)


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 15, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Almost can't believe it. BG went from 9.0 to 7.0 an hour after omelette and now down to 6.0 at just under 2 hours. Maybe helped by clinging to the window frames, perched on top of 5 foot ladders changing curtains- especially scary when scared of heights.


Definitely trying that tomorrow ...will be cooking roast dinner for the 'others'...would kill for a 6 Carol...never had a flat 6.0 before...intending to get one though.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 16, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely trying that tomorrow ...will be cooking roast dinner for the 'others'...would kill for a 6 Carol...never had a flat 6.0 before...intending to get one though.


Fell off that wagon after and 6 is a not too distant memory. Scrambled eggs for breakfast I think and back to the kick up the bum by reading books again. Grrr. Slice of Birthday cake from granddaughter party sitting, so I think I will look at it and offer it as a gift to the bird feeder.
Disgusted yesterday when I emptied my kitchen cupboards, so today is freezer day. Enjoy making roast dinner bubbsie, I'm going to make soup and maybe Lynn Davis's recipe for cheeseburger loaf. Mmm


----------



## Carolg (Oct 16, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely trying that tomorrow ...will be cooking roast dinner for the 'others'...would kill for a 6 Carol...never had a flat 6.0 before...intending to get one though.


go for it bubbsie


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 16, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Fell off that wagon after and 6 is a not too distant memory. Scrambled eggs for breakfast I think and back to the kick up the bum by reading books again. Grrr. Slice of Birthday cake from granddaughter party sitting, so I think I will look at it and offer it as a gift to the bird feeder.
> Disgusted yesterday when I emptied my kitchen cupboards, so today is freezer day. Enjoy making roast dinner bubbsie, I'm going to make soup and maybe Lynn Davis's recipe for cheeseburger loaf. Mmm


I know the feeling Carol...for couple of weeks been getting low 7's (good for me)...now been 8's and 9's...not aware I'm doing anything different...even went for a brisk walk yesterday...no improvement...back to the drawing board...GP on the 25th...for a review...so want to take my test reading record with me...not taking it if still in the 8's & 9's...can just hear him say 'told you not to test'...shame about the birthday cake...the birds...are you sure?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 16, 2016)

Carolg said:


> go for it bubbsie


Couldn't face all that 'whisk action' this morning Carol...so settled for the obligatory fruit...how lazy is that?


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoyed the omelette wrap. Having another one for work today! 
Such a great idea.


----------



## Superheavy (Oct 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> Aged 10, all the boys in my class wanted to be professional footballers. The fact it was 1966 may have had something to do with it.



Some of us never lose that sporting ambition - at the age of 34 I still get the occasional dream (when I can remember them!) where I am playing for Wales....both rugby and footie though. Chris Coleman - if you're reading - I am available in November!

Oops - the point of my post was to say that I think I'll try the omelette wrap - how thin does it need to be though, maybe half a centimetre?


----------



## Owen (Oct 16, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Some of us never lose that sporting ambition - at the age of 34 I still get the occasional dream (when I can remember them!) where I am playing for Wales....both rugby and footie though. Chris Coleman - if you're reading - I am available in November!
> 
> Oops - the point of my post was to say that I think I'll try the omelette wrap - how thin does it need to be though, maybe half a centimetre?


JPR a god! Cymru Am Byth


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 16, 2016)

I used just one egg, so mine was wafer thin.  I found adding ground linseed helped stengthen it.  If it's too thick, it will break when wrapped.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2016)

I had just one egg with mine so very thin. Because it was overfilled with ham and salad it split whilst wrapping but that didn't effect the taste!


----------



## Superheavy (Oct 16, 2016)

Will have to try it, that sounds like being much lower carb than two slices of Burgen with my lunch.


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 16, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> I know the feeling Carol...for couple of weeks been getting low 7's (good for me)...now been 8's and 9's...not aware I'm doing anything different...even went for a brisk walk yesterday...no improvement...back to the drawing board...GP on the 25th...for a review...so want to take my test reading record with me...not taking it if still in the 8's & 9's...can just hear him say 'told you not to test'...shame about the birthday cake...the birds...are you sure?



Bubbsie, perchance had you maybe started a new tub of strips?  Sometimes that can cause a bit of variation.  

Stress?
Poorer or less quality sleep?
Hormone cycle?
Irritation/anger/excitement (good or negatively so)
Hydration levels
Marginally increased portion size

Plenty of things can make a difference.  It used to drive me bonkers, although less so now.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 16, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Bubbsie, perchance had you maybe started a new tub of strips?  Sometimes that can cause a bit of variation.
> 
> Stress?
> Poorer or less quality sleep?
> ...


Hi AndBreathe...yes I have just started a new tub of strips...I had no idea that could cause a variation...and I haven't been drinking enough...trying to remedy that now...and walking...two brisk walks today...now BG down to 6.8 this evening...Thank you.


----------

